
Star Wars Telnet - mariust
telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
======
brudgers
Though there is something more magical about it over telenet, Simon Jansen's
work is also available on the web at
[http://www.asciimation.co.nz/](http://www.asciimation.co.nz/).

The FAQ from the webpage version describes his labors of love:
[http://www.asciimation.co.nz/asciimation/ascii_faq.html](http://www.asciimation.co.nz/asciimation/ascii_faq.html)

